# sale transaction problems/newbie



## pyalda (Sep 19, 2016)

hi all,
just wondering if anyone here has come across the same or similar problem.
I just sold 2 of my coastal hatchies, i made sure he had a licence Number which he did, made the transaction got home to fill out the ebook record details and forgot to pick up his name and address.
the problem here is that he decided to reject all of my calls and texts..........what the hell do i do now?
do i just make up a name and address (pretty sure thats illegal)......what are my options.
if anyone here has been in the same boat id really appreciate any help i get here.
cheers

- - - Updated - - -

keep in mind that i do not want to get the guy in trouble, i just want to record this transaction in ebook like your supposed to do. i dont want to do anything illegally...what are the ways i can go about doing this.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 19, 2016)

You need to contact NSW NPWS and ask what you need to do. They will have access to his/her details if the licence number is valid, although they my not provide them to you. If the buyer is refusing to communicate with you, it seems likely the AKL number may be phoney as well. If all you need is his name and a suburb, and he won't provide this, it looks a bit dodgey. Both parties are supposed to sight the licence at the time of the transaction where possible, but I think this hardly ever happens and is impossible where freighting is required.

Jamie


----------



## pyalda (Sep 19, 2016)

ah i see, would that not get him screwed per se.
his number however didnt start with a AKL like mine it started with a RKL which i read somewhere on the net that it was a higher class of licence (R3 or whatever)
and what do you mean "Both parties are supposed to sight the licence"? we dont actually have a licence card or anything just that form.....from what im aware of.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 19, 2016)

You should have a licence which the department would have sent you by email (or post I'm guessing if you don't have access to the internet) - mine comes as a PDF which I can print off. You should each have a hard copy of that licence which will allow you to show it at the time of the transaction - you can, if you like, blank out the street address so that only the suburb is shown, for security reasons.

I wouldn't worry about causing the buyer trouble if he won't come to the party with his other details. You should look after your own records - there's no sense in bringing trouble upon yourself trying to protect him if he's not responsive or compliant with your reasonable requests. His problem entirely. As far as I know all reptile keepers licences in NSW are prefixed "AKL," - we have to start on the lower licence categories, and the number stays with you throughout your keeping career.

Jamie


----------



## eipper (Sep 19, 2016)

You need (in other states) to sight the actual licence and copy the details from that. If you have not done this then you are potentially in a little bit of strife too. Ring your local oeh office and get advice from them in writing on how to proceed to cover your rrrs.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 19, 2016)

pyalda said:


> ah i see, would that not get him screwed per se.
> his number however didnt start with a AKL like mine it started with a RKL which i read somewhere on the net that it was a higher class of licence (R3 or whatever)
> and what do you mean "Both parties are supposed to sight the licence"? we dont actually have a licence card or anything just that form.....from what im aware of.


 

sorry but how is it impossible ? ...., all both seller and buyer need to do is take a photo of their licence and send it as an email attachment .... pretty easy .


----------



## pyalda (Sep 19, 2016)

thanks for the assistance buddy.
ive finally managed to get his name and i happen to know the suburb....but dont i need the first line of address (number x, of x street). or could i just write the suburb as the first line of address.
(mind my noobness)


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 19, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> You should have a licence which the department would have sent you by email (or post I'm guessing if you don't have access to the internet) - mine comes as a PDF which I can print off. You should each have a hard copy of that licence which will allow you to show it at the time of the transaction - you can, if you like, blank out the street address so that only the suburb is shown, for security reasons.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about causing the buyer trouble if he won't come to the party with his other details. You should look after your own records - there's no sense in bringing trouble upon yourself trying to protect him if he's not responsive or compliant with your reasonable requests. His problem entirely. As far as I know all reptile keepers licences in NSW are prefixed "AKL," - we have to start on the lower licence categories, and the number stays with you throughout your keeping career.
> 
> Jamie



Yep .... bugger him, report him if you have to.


----------



## pyalda (Sep 19, 2016)

I do have the licence as a PDF btw.

- - - Updated - - -

ok fair enough

- - - Updated - - -

.......so are you telling me theres no RKL
only AKL
ok so i completed the transaction using the suburb as the address, and it worked......so am i expecting a call from the department or am i on the safe side now?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 20, 2016)

Although there is a space for the street address, many keepers won't give you their actual full address because of their security concerns - theft may not be as common now as when things like GTPs were priced in the $thousands, but it's still a definite risk in some circumstances. The Department understands this, hence the non-obligatory field for street address - if you have the name, AKL number and suburb, they have more than enough information to ensure compliance. You won't be penalised at all for making the entry as you have done - I'm sure if you did a poll here, most experienced keepers, and especially those with valuable collections, do their entries in exactly the same way - it's the way I've been doing it since 2003.

As far as sighting the licence is concerned, I recently bought a beautiful female GTP from a vendor in Sydney, engaging the services of a friend to make the actual purchase because I live on the mid-north coast. I simply forwarded the licence PDF from the department as proof of my status - I guess it's possible that one of the parties involved might play funny buggers having a printable copy of my licence, and I wasn't able to edit it to delete my street address, but I live on a remote property with three very noisy dogs who are always alert for "visitors," so I figure the risk is manageable.

Ideally, as kingofnobbys suggests, the better option would be to photograph the licence and forward that, so that it can't be printed off as an "original" document, but I've only just (last weekend) learned to use my wife's smart phone camera and download photos from it, so that's something I'll do this week. 

Jamie


----------



## pyalda (Sep 20, 2016)

sweet, i really appreciate it Pythoninfinite,Kingofnobbys,eipper.
that really helps. 
ive made the transaction....i texted the guy notifying him to send a pic of the licence so i can determine if it is legitimate (RKL), however i received no response. even though i told him i would contact the wildlife Dep to ensure its legitimacy. so im still waiting but i GUESS (im talking with no experience here) that if the licence Number i gave them is after all not legitimate, then the DEP would give me a call regarding the transaction??


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 20, 2016)

You're overthinking this way too much. The Department doesn't do a daily check to ensure transactions are legitimate, in fact you would be unlucky if they ever checked you out - they don't have the time or the staff to follow every transaction as it's completed. You lodge your return in April every year, either hard copy or online, and it's only if there's a complaint that they'll do a followup. There are over 20,000 reptile keepers in NSW, and keeping an eye on every captive-bred Coastal or Beardy transaction would be a pointless exercise.

You've recorded the transaction in your online record book with sufficient detail - that's all you need to do. Probably not a good idea to sound a little threatening to the buyer by telling him you'll check with the Department (unlikely they would tell you anyway), unless you have serious doubts about his legitimacy, and since he got back to you, he's probably OK. Let it rest.

Don't worry so much...

Jamie


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 20, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> Although there is a space for the street address, many keepers won't give you their actual full address because of their security concerns - theft may not be as common now as when things like GTPs were priced in the $thousands, but it's still a definite risk in some circumstances. The Department understands this, hence the non-obligatory field for street address - if you have the name, AKL number and suburb, they have more than enough information to ensure compliance. You won't be penalised at all for making the entry as you have done - I'm sure if you did a poll here, most experienced keepers, and especially those with valuable collections, do their entries in exactly the same way - it's the way I've been doing it since 2003.
> 
> As far as sighting the licence is concerned, I recently bought a beautiful female GTP from a vendor in Sydney, engaging the services of a friend to make the actual purchase because I live on the mid-north coast. I simply forwarded the licence PDF from the department as proof of my status - I guess it's possible that one of the parties involved might play funny buggers having a printable copy of my licence, and I wasn't able to edit it to delete my street address, but I live on a remote property with three very noisy dogs who are always alert for "visitors," so I figure the risk is manageable.
> 
> ...


<<<< I just grab my wife's old 10MPix point and shoot pocket camera ( take the photo, download to computer via a USB cable, and go from there .... too easy , my old DUMB mobile has a camera builtin but I never use it as a camera (only 3.6MPix and never bothered to buy a special cable to connect it to the PC or laptop).


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 20, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> <<<< I just grab my wife's old 10MPix point and shoot pocket camera ( take the photo, download to computer via a USB cable, and go from there .... too easy , my old DUMB mobile has a camera builtin but I never use it as a camera (only 3.6MPix and never bothered to buy a special cable to connect it to the PC or laptop).



Ha. My old Samsung dumb phone has a camera too, but the image is so small I can't tell if the photos are OK, and I've never been able to install the drivers onto my similarly old computer to upload from my phone. My wife, on the other hand, has a 13 megapixel camera on her phone, and I just learned last weekend how to load pics onto a USB stick from the phone - pretty smart eh?

Jamie


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 21, 2016)

Another thing Ive seen ppl do is in the comments section of the transaction record the one definite link you have of them ie. Their phone number they used or the email address they used to contact you. That way if details are dodgey things can be followed up.


----------



## pyalda (Sep 22, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> You're overthinking this way too much. The Department doesn't do a daily check to ensure transactions are legitimate, in fact you would be unlucky if they ever checked you out - they don't have the time or the staff to follow every transaction as it's completed. You lodge your return in April every year, either hard copy or online, and it's only if there's a complaint that they'll do a followup. There are over 20,000 reptile keepers in NSW, and keeping an eye on every captive-bred Coastal or Beardy transaction would be a pointless exercise.
> 
> You've recorded the transaction in your online record book with sufficient detail - that's all you need to do. Probably not a good idea to sound a little threatening to the buyer by telling him you'll check with the Department (unlikely they would tell you anyway), unless you have serious doubts about his legitimacy, and since he got back to you, he's probably OK. Let it rest.
> 
> ...



haha thanks again mate, over stressing nothing really. 
i have a tendency to over stress stuff from time to time.
really took a burden off my back buddy.
thanks for all your help guys/girls, i appreciate the hell out of it.


----------

